# bolens switches



## dalbin (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any info. (who made them) on the oil pressure, trans. temp. switch and the hour meter for a HT-20 (later model) tractor? Have not been able to locate them used and still in working order

Thanks,

Duane


----------

